# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  كيف ينحرف طالب الجامعة عن أهدافه؟

## بنت مثقفة

إنَّ نهضةَ المجتمعات الآن تحتاج إلى تقوية أهداف أبنائها، وغرْس رُوح التغيير والتميُّز، والإبداع والرجولة فيهم، باعتبارهم عمادَ النهوض الحضاري، والارتقاء التنموي،كما أنَّ إهمال تربيتهم يؤدِّي إلى مشكلات نفسيَّة، واجتماعية، وحضارية كبيرة.

ينظر المجتمع إلى طالِب الجامعة على أنَّه يختلف عن باقي شرائح المجتمع في علمه وخلقه، وسلوكه طموحه، وإبداعاته، فهو يمثِّل اليوم طاقةً مهمَّة من طاقات 
الأمَّة يمكن أن تساهم في تطوُّر التنمية، ونهضة مجتمعاتنا، ودفعها إلى الأمام.

إنَّ نجاح الإنسان في حياته لا يتوقَّف على مرحلة معيَّنة، ولا شكَّ أنَّ هناك ملامحَ تميِّز المرحلة الجامعية في حياة الإنسان، فهي مرحلة حماسة وفاعلية، وتأثر وتأثير، كما أنَّها مرحلة تثقل قدراته، وتنمِّي ملكاتِه الإبداعية.

كما أنَّ المرحلة الجامعية مرحلة تفتُّح وانطلاق، وتعلُّم وتفاعل، ومسؤولية والتزام، فالطالب الجامعيُّ خرج من بيئة معرفية محدودة إلى مجتمع ثقافي مفتوح، وعند هذه اللحظة، فإنَّه يقف على أبواب مستقبل يمكن أن يصنعَ له السعادة الأبدية.

كما أنَّ نظرة المجتمع له تتغيَّر بعد أن يدخل الجامعة فإذا عظمُت أهدافه، فإنَّ المجتمع يحبُّه ويحترمه، ويستفيد من قدراته، وإن اضطربتْ أولوياته، وانحرفتْ أهدافه، فإنَّه يضرُّ حاضره ومستقبله؛ وذلك لأنَّ الإنسان حينما تتحوَّل حياتُه إلى اللهو والعبث، فإنَّه يفقد قيمتَه كإنسان أوجده الله على الأرض لعظائمِ الأمور، ورسالةُ طالِب الجامعة أسمى مِن أن تكون بلا فائدة.

وكم مِن طالب دخل الجامعة، وما لبث أن انحرفَ بعد أن تعرَّف على مجموعة من أصدقاء السُّوء، فضعُف إيمانُه، وابتعد عن العبادة، وسار في طريق الشهوات!

فطلاَّب الجامعة هم الذين يصنعون مستقبلَ أمَّتنا، ومِن هنا فإنَّنا لا بدَّ أن نهتم بحاجاتهم الواقعية؛ لتعلوَ همتهم، وتكبرَ أحلامهم، وأن نؤهِّل جامعاتِنا ومؤسَّساتِنا التربويَّةَ لكيفية مخاطبتهم، وإقناعهم بدَوْرهم ورسالتهم، واستشعارهم للمسؤولية.

يمكن لهذه المرحلة أن تغيِّر كثيرًا من حياة الطالب الجامعي، كما أنَّها تستطيع أن توفِّر له الصحبة الصالحة التي تُعينه على أداء العبادات، والانتصار على النفس الأمَّارة بالسُّوء، وحفظ القرآن الكريم، ودراسة العلوم الدِّينيَّة النافعة، والحصول على شخصية قويَّة ومؤثِّرة.

فمؤسَّساتنا التربويَّة والتنموية لا بدَّ أن تحتضنه معرفيًّا، وتنمويًّا ونفسيًّا، بالالْتفات إلى التأثيرات الكامنة في أعماقه، وتوجيهه لاستغلال قدراته الذِّهنية والثقافية؛ ليتمكَّن من فَهْم الواقع الإنساني من حوله، ويتشوق إلى صناعة التفوُّق الإبداعي الذي يخدم أمَّتَنا في حاضرها ومستقبلها.

وفي هذا العصر الذي تردَّتْ فيه أوضاعُنا الاجتماعية، والاقتصادية والسياسية، فإنَّ طالب الجامعة لن يغضبَ من هذه المصارحة، التي تؤكِّد أنَّ كثيرًا من طلاب الجامعة فقدوا مقوِّماتِ نجاحهم وتفوقهم، وانحرفوا عن أهدافهم، كما ضعفتْ مواهبهم، وقدراتهم الذاتية، وقد تحوَّل هذا الضعف إلى ظاهرة مَرضِيَّة، تحتاج إلى حلول ملائِمة وعاجلة.

تتنوَّع الأهدافُ بين طلاب المرحلة الجامعية، فهناك مَن يهتم بالتفكير في المستقبل، ويسعى إليه بعزيمة وصِدق، وإرادة واعية، فمثالية هدفه تدفعُه لكلِّ سلوك منضبط يُرضي اللهَ ورسولَه – صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - كما أنَّه يدرس ليتعلَّم، ويتزود بالمعرفة كي يتقيَ الله، ويتحلَّى بسمات الشخصية المتوازنة، فيبني ذاته من خلال الْتزامه بالقِيم الأخلاقية وثقته بنفسه، ورغبته الصادقة في الإنجاز والعطاء، وابتعاده عن الغِشِّ؛ ليكونَ في سلوكه وتصرفاته مثالاً لحُسْن الخلق، والأمانة والاستقامة، فهو يريد أن يحصل على تخصُّص يخدم أمَّتَه من خلاله، لذلك فهو يحاول الاستفادةَ من دروس الجامعة، ومحاضراتها وتوجيهاتها، كما أنَّه ينظر إلى العِلم على أنَّه الموصل للفلاح، ويعتبر المدرِّس أو المحاضر قدوةً، فيحترمه ويُقدِّره، ويحاول الاستفادةَ منه.

فدراستُه الجامعية أبعد هدفًا من أن تكون لمجرَّد الحصول على شهادة، أو وثيقة التخرُّج؛ لذلك فهو ينظِّم قراءتَه واطلاعه، ووقته وصداقته، كما أنَّه يستفيد من رؤية الآخَرِين أصحابِ الخبرة، وينتفع بنصائحهم وتوجيهاتهم، ويحترم والدَيه، ويدعو لهما، ويَقْبَل النصح منهما.

كما أنَّه يدخل المرحلة الجامعية وقد كَبُرت أهدافُه، واتَّجهت إرادته الواعية إلى تحقيق ما يلي: 
? أن يصبح همَّه الأول تحصيلُ العلم النافع، وتقوية شخصيته، فكلَّما كان هذا الهدفُ حاضرًا في ذهنه، قويًّا في ذاته، فإنَّه يتجه للأمام ويتقدَّم، وتتحسَّن أحواله.
? أن يُوظِّف (الإنترنت) فيما ينفعه ولا يضرُّه.
? أن يُقوِّيَ علاقته بأساتذته، ويمد جسور التواصل معهم، ويحاول الاستفادةَ منهم.
? أن يبتعدَ عن السلوكيات التي تؤثِّر على نفسيته.
? أن يمتلك الخِبرةَ التي تنفعه في حاضره ومستقبله.
? أن يحمل همَّ إصلاح ما فَسَد من أحوال أمَّته.
? أن يتعاون مع زملائه، ويُقدِّم النصح لهم، ويقبله منهم.
? أن يُتقن أصولَ الحوار، وآداب الحديث، وفنَّ الإقناع والتأثير.
? أن يستوعبَ تخصُّصَه ويُتقنه، ويَتبحرَ فيه.
? أن يَستزيد خارجَ نطاق الجامعة من العلوم والمعارف التي تُكوِّن شخصيتَه العلمية.
? أن يتمكَّن مِن حسن اتخاذ القرار.
? ألاَّ يتوقَّف عن التدريبات، وتحصيلِ مهارات البحث، والتحليلِ والتفكير الإبداعي.
? أن يستشير ذوي الخبرة كي يساعدوه في حلِّ مشكلاته، وأن يَقْبل النقد، ويستفيد منه في تصحيح أخطائه. 
? أن يأخذ بأفضلِ طرق المذاكرة الدراسيَّة؛ ليصلَ إلى النجاح والتفوُّق.

فالآمال تنعقد عليه كي يسهم في تحريك عجلة الإصلاح والتطور؛ لأنَّ مجتمعاتنا لن تنهضَ إلاَّ من خلال هذا الطالب القدوة الذي يراقب الله - عز وجل - في سلوكياته وتصرفاته.

وهناك مَن لا يضع أمامَه إلاَّ الوظيفة والزواج، أو للحصول على مكانة اجتماعيَّة، فيبتعد عن أهدافه الأساسية التي دخل الجامعة مِن أجلها، وينحرف عن الطريق الصحيح، فهذه الأهدافُ القصيرة تؤثِّر على شخصيته، وعلى تعامله مع مَن حوله، كما أنَّها تضرُّ حاضره ومستقبله، حين ينشغل بها عن واجبات مرحلتِه التي يعيش فيها. شامل, أدبيات, فن الكتابة, إسلاميات, أدعية, الأفضل, تغذية, فوائد, حكم وأقوال, حكم عن الحب, حواء, العناية بالجسم, صور, طبخ, أطباق رئيسية, كيف, منوعات, إنترنت, معاني الأسماء.

فطالِب الجامعة الذي يحمل فكرًا تقليديًّا يتجمَّد مكانه، ولا يستطيع أن يتقدَّم بنفسه ومجتمعه خُطوةً إلى الأمام، ولا بدَّ من توعيته؛ ليكون جادًّا في حياته، ويساهم في تغيير نفسِه نحوَ الأفضل.

إنَّ مظاهر الخلل في الحياة الجامعية كثيرة، فنرى بعضَ طلاَّب الجامعة يتفوَّق علميًّا، لكنَّه لا يُحسن فقهَ التعامل مع مَن حوله مِن أفراد المجتمع، ولا يستطيع تنظيمَ الوقت وإدارته، ولا يدري شيئًا عمَّا يحدث في الواقع مِن حوله، كما أنَّه يعيش فراغًا فكريًّا واسعًا، وهبوطًا نفسيًّا بين الحين والآخر.

ومنهم مَن يتحوَّل إلى السلوكيات السلبية، فهم يستغلُّون أوقاتهم في الجامعة في التدخين، والتغيُّب عن المحاضرات، وإقامة العلاقة المحرَّمة، كما أنَّه يدخل الجامعة كلَّ يوم؛ ليبحثَ عن فتاة يتربَّص بها، ولا تشعر مِن حياته داخل الجامعة أنَّه يحمل أهدافًا عظيمة، فحياته مليئة بالتفاهات التي تشغله عن دراسته، ولا شيء يجذبه غير الإنترنت والفضائيات، فهو يقضي يومَه في متابعة الأفلام الهابطة، والأغاني الماجنة التي تكشف العَوْرات، وتدمِّر الأخلاق.

وهذه الأحوال السيِّئة نفسها تنطبق على بعضِ فتيات الجامعة، بما يكشف عن واقعٍ مؤلِم، يُنذِر بالضياع والهلاك.

إنَّّ غموض الهدف وضعَفه لدَى طالب الجامعة يؤدِّي إلى اضطراب شخصيته وانحرافِه، وأخطر أعراض هذا الانحراف الكسلُ الزائد عن الحدّ، والإرادة الضعيفة، والاستسلام للفشل والسلبيَّة المطلقة، وعدمُ الاعتماد على النفس؛ ممَّا يؤدِّي به إلى: 
? أن يهمل دراستَه، وينصرفَ إلى اهتمامات أخرى لا تُثقل موهبته، ولا تصنع له مستقبلاً لائقًا بكرامته وشخصيته.
? أن يعيش بعقلية المرحلة السابقة، فيظنُّ نفسه أنَّه ما زال مراهقًا، وأنَّه ما زال عاجزًا عن الوصول لاستقلال شخصيته، وتعديل أفكاره، واتجاهاتِه وطموحاته.
? عدم فَهْمه لمكانته ودوره الحضاري في المجتمع. 
? الخروج على لوائحِ ونُظم الجامعة؛ استهتارًا وغرورًا وتكبُّرًا.
? الشُّعور بالانهزامية والخوف من اقتحام المستقبل.
? عدم المشاركة في الأنشطة الجامعيَّة التي تنمِّي مواهبَه، وقدراتِه الإبداعية.
? الانعزال عن المجتمع، وعدم مساعدة الآخرين، أو تقديم النُّصْح لهم.
? عدم الثِّقة بالنفس، والطالب الجامعي الذي لا يثق بنفسه لا يمكن أن يُبدِع.

لابدَّ من التفكير العِلمي للنهوض بدَوْر الطالب الجامعي؛ مراعاةً لحقوقه وواجباته، واستنهاضًا لهمَّته العالية، وتسليحًا له ضدَّ العقائد والأفكار الضارَّة، والتيارات الفاسدة، وتزويدًا له بما يُقوِّي دافعيةَ الإنجاز عنده، ويُطوِّر قدراتِه الشخصيةَ، ويشغل أوقات فراغه بالأنشطة المعرفية لزيادة الوعي، وتقليل العنف في المجتمع الجامعي، ممَّا يُهيِّئ لطلاب الجامعة الفرصةَ الواسعة لإطلاق قدراتهم الإنسانية، وتقوية فاعليتهم المعرفيَّة والحضاريَّة.

فالعِلم نور، وإذا سار الإنسان بغير عِلم وهدًى وتربية سليمة، فإنَّه سيَضِلُّ ويَشقَى. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

